# Guyana plants



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

Which aqutic plants are found in Guyana rivers?Please give me the scientific and common names please.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i do not know especially for Guyana but here is a scientific document on Amazonas and it's plants......

Here is THE LINK


----------

